# From 6 to 3 UR bars.



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

For those who didnt know, i had ALL UR bars installed, except the Trunk one. (wanted to keep my Trunk size intact...)

Well today, i just removed 3 of them, all those under the car that reduced my ground clearance : Front lower, Middle lower and Rear lower. (The triangular shaped ones...)

See here for more details : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/100-enhancements/12952-chassis-suspension-upgrades-go.html

Why ?

1. Because i was scrapping way too often and since the Bars are now damaged, Rust has begun on all those Bars... (Since we have Winters here, that doesnt help either...)

2. Even with the mods i did to my muffler's mounts to raise it, in aggresive driving, the piping and resonator are banging on the different Bars and it drives me MAD ! (Nice weather today, was able to Drive the car like a maniac...)

So, heres are the results of less then a years of use on my Bars :



















As you can see, they arent new anymore, lol. 

So my car is less stiff now, but still stiff enough and less NVH.


P.S : Those that like BIG wheels, look at the Caprice that parked behind me earlier :


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

WOW! I didn't think they were that close to the ground but to honest these bars are a bit gimmicky. By that I mean, they're great for the track but daily driving benefits are questionable.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> WOW! I didn't think they were that close to the ground but to honest these bars are a bit gimmicky. By that I mean, they're great for the track but daily driving benefits are questionable.


Well, it depends on the type of "daily driving" you do, thats for sure. For 90% of peeps, i wouldnt recommand them, thats why my Fathers car, a 2012 ECO has none of them.

But they are very good for Chassis strengthening and i will never remove my last 3, since they have almost no negative effect.

The real problem is where i live and the fact i have 1.7 inch of drop on my suspension.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah salt on roads will cause that... Can't be too safe to drive around like that.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes-my front lower 4pt bar is a little rusty after scrapping it only one time - but I do not have any exhaust banging/rattling - my installer did a great job - plus I have not lowered my car. I have one bar to add, the rear most chassis bar which I will be ordering soon. I really appreciate how solid the bars have made my ECO.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Yes-my front lower 4pt bar is a little rusty after scrapping it only one time - but I do not have any exhaust banging/rattling - my installer did a great job - plus I have not lowered my car. I have one bar to add, the rear most chassis bar which I will be ordering soon. I really appreciate how solid the bars have made my ECO.


The fact you have an ECO helps with the exhaust banging, you have bigger tires and your suspension is way softer then mine.

When i had my stock suspension, the exhaust rarely knocked, but now with lower and harder suspension and aggro driving, it was like a drum...


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Poje said:


> P.S : Those that like BIG wheels, look at the Caprice that parked behind me earlier :


I work in Gary, Indiana, and i see them all day long. I could not imagine how terrible the ride is.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> I work in Gary, Indiana, and i see them all day long. I could not imagine how terrible the ride is.


lol, i laughed so hard when i saw that !

Here in Quebec, we dont see that often and with good reasons.

Look at my car infront, i have 18's on it and they look like the 12" i had on my Firefly in comparaison, lol...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

That super big rim **** looks so stupid and ghetto in my opinion and this is coming from a brutha, lol! I can only imagine how dumb this guy looks driving around Canada like that, **** I think it's funny when I see the occasional dumb ass try to do it here in Virginia, lol! 

That kind of crap should be left way down south because the further north you go, the less of a fad and style this is, but to each his own!


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well.. if you have never heard of Gary, Indiana, it's murder capital for murder for it's population I'm pretty sure, so one could only imagine the nasty area let alone the roads. The roads are RIDICULOUS.

And those style wheels are my favorite that you have.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> That super big rim **** looks so stupid and ghetto in my opinion and this is coming from a brutha, lol! I can only imagine how dumb this guy looks driving around Canada like that, **** I think it's funny when I see the occasional dumb ass try to do it here in Virginia, lol!
> 
> That kind of crap should be left way down south because the further north you go, the less of a fad and style this is, but to each his own!


I see it so much here it is boring. They usually blast their music to over 9000 and it shakes everything. How do they enjoy the music? I don't even know you can never understand what they say from all the rattling.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I see it so much here it is boring. They usually blast their music to over 9000 and it shakes everything. How do they enjoy the music? I don't even know you can never understand what they say from all the rattling.


attention starved- they don't care about words


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

about that low life?haha.Which 3 did you leave the front and rear strut bars?im thinking the new bar that attaches to the back?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> about that low life?haha.Which 3 did you leave the front and rear strut bars?im thinking the new bar that attaches to the back?


I kept the Strut front, Lower rear beside gas tank and Rear brace behind bumper.

All of them have no issues. (Well, they increase a bit the NVHs...)


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Btw i tested my current setup earlier and i quite happy with the results.

It was done in 3 highway exits, with a temp of 14 degre celcius :

http://i35.tinypic.com/35jbktv.png


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Is that .90 Gs with only 3 bars and pedders? Dang I need to get more bars and coilovers. Too bad all my money is going into my sound system atm.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Is that .90 Gs with only 3 bars and pedders? Dang I need to get more bars and coilovers. Too bad all my money is going into my sound system atm.


Tires help too... 

When its warmer outside, it will be higher, close to 1g im sure.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> Tires help too...
> 
> When its warmer outside, it will be higher, close to 1g im sure.


Oh believe me, my front/rear tower braces did a decent amount with my steelies, but with my 18s and Nittos, oh that was a world of difference. But thats to be expected with stickier tires and an extra 30 aspect of tire width wise [215 to 245].


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

why do you have the rear strut installed


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> why do you have the rear strut installed


Me? To tighten up our car's loose rear end to keep up with what the front strut brace did. Don't you also have the rear tower brace?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I should have the rear sway bar installed within the next week. I love how swaybars make the car fee.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I should have the rear sway bar installed within the next week. I love how swaybars make the car fee.


Yeah, If I knew what the specific bars did, I would have the rear tower and rear sway and no front strut right now. Oh well, I'll get it one day.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yeah, If I knew what the specific bars did, I would have the rear tower and rear sway and no front strut right now. Oh well, I'll get it one day.


Ya, soon i will do some Autocrossing and i will know if my car need the rear sway or not...

Right now i have nice rotation and not too much bodyroll at 14 front and 13 rear on my Pedders with 37lbs in my Tires front and back.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> Ya, soon i will do some Autocrossing and i will know if my car need the rear sway or not...
> 
> Right now i have nice rotation and not too much bodyroll at 14 front and 13 rear on my Pedders with 37lbs in my Tires front and back.


Yeah, you don't need it as much with your coilovers, but man oh man that sway could be redonculous with your Pedders. I say go ahead and buy it .


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yeah, you don't need it as much with your coilovers, but man oh man that sway could be redonculous with your Pedders. I say go ahead and buy it .


I'll probably do, but i need to do some Autocross 1st !


----------

